# Slow Transfer? USB mounting? Unable to open UMS lunfile?



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys,
Ive been getting extremely slow transfer speeds using my gnexus. Extremely. I tried to open up CWR and use the mounting storage there, and not helping at all. First off every time i load CWR I get this:

This part has been fixed. Second part is my main issue
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

I wasnt having a problem loading roms from sd card, so didnt worry about it. NOTE: Running Android Revolution 2.1.1 LTE version. Then when I try to mount, I get this error:

E:Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)

I can see that others have had this problem with different devices in the past, but no solution! Please help!


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had that exact same issue with recovery. Its the ROM for sure. I went back to stock for now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Yea Im considering it. Might be to early for custom roms, they arent really polished enough yet. Guess ill give that a go.

Currently running a backup, then gonna do a titanium backup, but if any1 has any advice, please help


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try this. Wipe cache and reflash recovery. I've had that issue on my inc before.


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Try this. Wipe cache and reflash recovery. I've had that issue on my inc before.


Did you reflash via adb or reinstall using ROM manager?


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Wiping cache fixed the cache errors, did not fix mounting issue


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you able to mount device on PC with USB using MTP? 
I can't transfer anything but adb will mount the device. I'm lost on a fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

I can still access the device when its booted while plugging it directly into the pc. Its just EXTREMELY slow


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

In recovery, mount /data in the mount menu in recovery, place the zip you want to put on your "sdcard" in the directory of your computer where you have adb (~/sdk/tools or C:\\sdk/tools (or whatever windows is) and then in terminal run adb push zip.zip /data/media


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Tried using stock rom, and also reflashed cwr, no luck


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> In recovery, mount /data in the mount menu in recovery, place the zip you want to put on your "sdcard" in the directory of your computer where you have adb (~/sdk/tools or C:\\sdk/tools (or whatever windows is) and then in terminal run adb push zip.zip /data/media


Gonna try this. Im actually not trying to push a zip file, actually a really big folder, like 2gb


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

That worked, just an irritating pain, seeing as you have to have adb installed to do that. Not all comps I use have adb


----------



## hls3v3n (Sep 2, 2011)

Airdroid over wifi is very fast


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

To fix your log issue in CWR, go into CWR and clear the cache. It worked for me after mike1986 told me that in the 2.1.1 thread.

I haven't had the ums error, but I haven't had to mount anything since I installed CRW. Ask mike in the 2.1.1 thread, he should answer.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

hls3v3n said:


> Airdroid over wifi is very fast


This app is awesome. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fault said:


> That worked, just an irritating pain, seeing as you have to have adb installed to do that. Not all comps I use have adb


As scary as it sounds, I actually have my Android SDK (and therefore ADB/Fastboot) installed in my Dropbox folder system so it syncs to all of my Dropbox systems. Works out beautifully for this sort of thing!


----------



## SUPERSUPER23 (Mar 1, 2012)

I KEEP GETTING A NO SUCH FILE IN DIRECTORY when trying to adb push


----------

